# Car went into limp mode upon start up



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The car went into limp mode upon start up. Ran fine all day till I stopped at my store to check on things. After about two hours of sitting there it did not want to start and when it did on ~5th turn over the cel was on and the car was in limp mode. The coil packs are fine didnt even have a fault for those just this, we cleaned all the plugs for these sensors and still doesnt want to start and still in limp mode with cel back on, we have no idea what it could be??

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418

Wednesday,07,September,2011,17:08:11:57807

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 65

VIN: WVWAA71KX8W204176 Mileage: 92400km/57414miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Not registered 0011

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BK HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 1568 
Revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0GD3N780F
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 73EFD85D6B25

4 Faults Found:
000262 - Manifold / Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71) / (F96): Implausible Signal 
P0106 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 14
Mileage: 85753 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:00:28

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1203 /min
Load: 26.7 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 42.0°C
Temperature: 22.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 970.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.446 V

000834 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Signal too Low 
P0342 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 44
Mileage: 92292 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:20:07

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3719 /min
Load: 18.0 %
Speed: 56.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V

000258 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 92363 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:08:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 252 /min
Load: 80.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: -40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 970.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.668 V

000275 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too High 
P0113 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 92363 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:08:20

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 666 /min
Load: 22.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: -40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 970.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.462 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3F87446D17ED

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HJ HW: 1K0 820 047 HJ
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 1010 
Revision: 00141028 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 73EFD85D6B25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6K AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D0A3N1R 
Coding: 0013899
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 6CDDC321361B

Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BN HW: 1K0 953 549 BN
Component: J0527 051 0100 
Coding: 0000042
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 7F07046D576D

5 Faults Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00883 - Ignition Switch (D) Terminal S 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00885 - Ignition Switch (D) Terminal 50 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00884 - Ignition Switch (D) Terminal X 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01744 - Ignition Switch Terminal P (D) 
 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 974 J HW: 1K0 920 974 J
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0GD3N780F
Coding: 0007203
Shop #: WSC 03112 444 54807
VCID: 356B264525D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 271107F1001621
Coding: E9801F060002020000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 30651751DAB3

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 254
Mileage: 74472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 20:59:45


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 920 974 J HW: 1K0 920 974 J
Component: IMMO VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0GD3N780F
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 356B264525D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 38752F7132C3

2 Faults Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00105 - Signal Central Locking SAVE/LOCK Drivers Side 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 356B264525D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 139006885103281B0904058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 840D0B81BE8B

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 39732A7509C9

1 Fault Found:
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Passenger Side (Z5) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 C HW: 1K0 035 161 C
Component: Radio DE2 015 0019 
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7G6302692
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 1F47E4EDB72D

3 Faults Found:
00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right 
007 - Short to Ground
00870 - Bass Speaker Front Left (R21) 
011 - Open Circuit
00873 - Bass Speaker Rear Right (R17) 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 840D0B81BE8B

1 Fault Found:
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01110100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 246
Mileage: 92375 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:20:46


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is the full scan, I have to code the mfsw again as well which is weird


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Battery low/dying/connections corroded? Just a thought.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Battery low/dying/connections corroded? Just a thought.


That would throw a car into limp mode?? Im worried that the sensor signal too low parts of the fault are part of the problem.... What do you think?? The car started on a dime for 3 start ups today before that, but it was sub 50* last night, so maybe it is a sign of a dying battery.. 

One I get this sorted/fixed Im done with this car its got to go, I dont even drive it hard anymore and now it gives me trouble when I actually baby it now


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Cam sensor maybe. I heard the crank sensor goes bad from time to time.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

do you think a fuel pump gone bad?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Crank position sensor would prevent the car from even starting.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hmmmm... Good point. I'm assuming it's probably the intake barometric sensor getting that implausible signal... The others would throw a cel and run crappy, but not put it into limp mode....


It sucks that you have so many issues with your 08'...... Mine has been beaten and babied from day one... 88k of low's/track days as an NA/turbo/back to NA, etc... Mine has seen everything from over-boosting to busted axles and severe subframe damage.... Still purrs like a kitten for me. 


Wow.... Typing that really makes me realize how much I love this car.... !!!!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm with zleep on this one! My 08 has been trouble free from day one! its this reason I decided boost wouldn't be an issue...other vehicles I've had by this time would have needed much more in terms of taking time, money and sleepless nights. But this car has been bullet proof thus far. I think it may just show maturity, by never allowing anything the time to "get by" but it might also be the factory warranty was gone long ago and since I plan on owning this car for quite a LONG time. I have stayed ahead of the maintenence, to prevent issues. 

Limp mode is a nasty place to be in! In my uncles 56 ford panel truck, we had to figure out why it kept going into limp...turns out the 30 mile northstar v8 was looking for its transmission module...we didn't have that! After countless days of searching we sourced a shift kit that tricked the ecu into thinking all was good.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Fuel pump is fine. The barometric sensor is the plug on the bottom side of the intake manifold right?? Basically I cut open the entire harness that runs from the split to all injectors and the 3 plugs for the 3 sensors to look for rub throughs, kinks or cuts. Everything is ok accept for a tiny nick in the #2 wire on the furthest injector plug from the throttle body. After we cleared these codes, I waited 3 hours started the car drove it around in limp, and then cleared the codes a second time with the car off. This time it said all three had implausable signals so could all three of the sensors gone bad at the same time???? 

Im over this car. Getting fixed so long as it wont cost a fortune, and traded in. What are the chances it skipped timing, n/a under normal driving conditions. 

Im debating putting the car completely back to stock and taking it to the dealer, but because I have a new ECU I doubt they will fix it or warranty it. BTW the ECU is out of a 08 5 speed TR Rabbit that only had 9200 miles on it when it was totaled, been in for over a year, no issues thus far...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Did some ross tech wiki

and well not looking good :banghead:
1st fault:16490/P0106/000262 - Manifold / Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71) / (F96): Implausible Signal 

Possible Symptoms 

Erratic Idle 

Possible Causes 

Wiring and/or Connections from/to Manifold/Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71)/(F96) faulty 
Leak in Air Intake and/or Exhaust 
Manifold/Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71)/(F96) faulty 
Engine Control Module faulty 

Possible Solutions 

Check Engine Control Module Software Version 
See Special Notes for Details 
Check Timing 
Check Wiring and/or Connections from/to Manifold/Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71)/(F96) 
Check for Leak in Air Intake and/or Exhaust 
Check/Replace Manifold/Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71)/(F96) 
Check/Replace Engine Controle Module 

Special Notes 

On certain smaller Engines we've seen cases where a buggy Engine Control Unit Firmware can cause these fault codes, additionally there are known Problems with the Timing Chain Tensioners which can also result in these fault codes. Please refer to the related TPL/TSB for more instructions

2nd fault:16726/P0342/000834 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Signal Low 
Possible causes:
Wiring from/to Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) faulty 
Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) faulty 
Timing misaligned 

Im leaning toward 2 options... Either its a perfect world and I need to replace all of these sensors inluding the MAF  OR EVEN WORSE the timing chain tensioners failed and the car is out of timing. I thought if the tensioners failed the car wouldnt drive or idle right, which the car is driving fine just in limp, or the timing is just out of wack somehow, stretched chain


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Kyle, i remember that my car gave me a Barometric pressure error too. But it was cleared when I had the fuel injector replaced.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Kyle, i remember that my car gave me a Barometric pressure error too. But it was cleared when I had the fuel injector replaced.


Ill pull those out tomorrow and check all the seals, thanks for the heads up. I have 550's just need the wiring harness's. If the oem injectors are f*cked Ill order the harness's from bluewater and swap em out :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ill pull those out tomorrow and check all the seals, thanks for the heads up. I have 550's just need the wiring harness's. If the oem injectors are f*cked Ill order the harness's from bluewater and swap em out :thumbup:


swap them from one place to another; that's how i was able to figure out what was going on.
If the O-rings are busted, you can get those from Auto zone for like 6.99; get the brown ones. brown is the color of Poop


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> swap them from one place to another; that's how i was able to figure out what was going on.
> If the O-rings are busted, you can get those from Auto zone for like 6.99; get the brown ones. brown is the color of Poop


When this happened to your injectors did you car go into limp mode?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> When this happened to your injectors did you car go into limp mode?


no..engine was shaking and hesitating


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Same thing happened to me actually. One of the o-rings on the used stock injectors was cracked. Not only did it throw a code, but drenched the top of my manifold in gas! Fixed it, cleared the codes, and it's been fine ever since.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

TeamZleep said:


> Same thing happened to me actually. One of the o-rings on the used stock injectors was cracked. Not only did it throw a code, but drenched the top of my manifold in gas! Fixed it, cleared the codes, and it's been fine ever since.


yep... the same happened to me. i was like


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Checked injectors, fine moved them around, cleared codes, limp mode back.  Checked throttle body to make sure its air tight against the manifold, it was, Going to replace the purge valve and clear codes again. If that doesnt help, its time to open the timing chain cover, and open the valve cover... I also cut open the entire engine harness to look for breaks, melts, shorts, found nothing.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I finally found what put the car into limp mode and well I really dont know what to say... We pulled the cam sensor again today after clearing the codes 3 times testing the voltage of the plug, battery/alternator. [email protected] diagnosed the car and with the cam shaft sensor out he had me just crank the car a few times pointing a light into the hole and well turned out to be a piece of steel baffling belonging to none other than......THE EUROJET VALVE COVER  

For those unfamiliar with this valve cover there is a recessed nook with a tapped NPT threading for an -AN fitting to route a hose to a catch can. about a half inch into the nook there was a steel baffle plate PRESSED into a groove with nothing to ensure that it stays inplace :facepalm: 









As you can see in the above picture that baffle is nowhere insight... Thats because it fell out getting mangled in the head by the intake camshaft  

























So to sum up what was putting the car into limp mode, the baffling plate lodged itself between the camshaft positioning sensor and the gear or whatever you want to call it causing the sensor to get a implausible signal  It did put decent wear on the gear seen in above pics.

So as a warning anyone who has this valve cover 2.5l or 2.0T (If you have the baffle) REMOVE it ASAP.

Im pretty pissed off and actually quite irratated, and amazed that EJ would think that was a good design... I will never buy another EuroJet product and or Stasis product ever again.

Thanks to Jeff and Dave who helped figure this out tonight :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

There is alot of wear on the Baffling plate which means there are metal shavings traveling through my motor, scoring up my cylinder walls or god knows what else  The pics of that are coming shortly, hopefully a few mins. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Here are the pics of the baffle plate:
Shape of how it was lodged:








Wear from camshaft:
















Notch from camshaft:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Whoa.. That sucks. Have you contacted EJ about it?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Not yet. I have not had a chance Ive been up the last ~47-50 hours straight car related with a show most of the day today
||?\


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I just wanted to say:

I just got off the phone with Eurojet. I called cause, naturally, I was concerned about the part failing on me.

I was reasured, and they proved to me, beyond doubt that these parts are NOT made in chine, or outside the states. They are in fact, made by 1 man in washington.

Aluminum metls at 3800 F, and it spreads heat rather quickly. So much, that it will NOT expand to the point of "dropping" the baffle. Hence, the pressure fit.

They have traveled their car from arizona to washington, and from washington to their current location, without issue.

I myself have driven my car at over 3K rpms for over 15hrs, without this issue occuring.
On top of it all, they have sold over 120 covers, and only you are finding the issue, which means that you represent a .83% of the ppl with valve covers from eurojet... 

So please, if YOU don't want to buy more from em, well, that's up to you, but keep in mind that this looks to all eyes to NOT have been their fault in any way.

But, go ahead and call em, it only takes a couple of seconds...12404366063 Ext 121
Or contact em via email, [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

Unless it was a installation error by the owner, weather it happened to 1 person or 50, it's a manufacture issue. Press fit baffle that is made to fit into a differnt type of metal is not always bad, but not always smart. Aluminum and stainless steel expand and contract at differnt rates, which is a possible reason for this issue.
I hope nothing terrible happened to the internals of your engine. I personally would flush out the motor and have a professional VAG shop check everything out and report back th EJ with what they find.
Best of luck
-B


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

All I'm saying is that he is making unproven claims, and insulting a company based on his "beliefs" and gut feeling.

Last week he said that he was "almost sure that the unitronic file was causing electrical issues", now he's saying that the part was poorly done, made in china, and more.

The only facts here are that the cpver was made in the usa, carefully planned, and properly excecuted.
And SO FAR he hasn't either contacted EJ in any shape or form, nor has he been able to prove without shadow of a doubt that it was EJ's fault. 

I'm not saying that it couldn't be, just that it has yet to be proven.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> All I'm saying is that he is making unproven claims, and insulting a company based on his "beliefs" and gut feeling.


Huh? Kind of like this thread?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

ouch Kyle.. that hurts body. Man.. i would be upset too. :facepalm:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> All I'm saying is that he is making unproven claims, and insulting a company based on his "beliefs" and gut feeling.
> 
> Last week he said that he was "almost sure that the unitronic file was causing electrical issues", now he's saying that the part was poorly done, made in china, and more.
> 
> ...


I dont need to prove anything to any of you honestly. If you understand what vagcom reads, it looked to be a electrical problem, which I had the car reflashed a few weeks ago, and just so happens the car went into limp mode... Jesus facking christ do I have to install tiny camera into the head, will that have given the proof you need? Im not attacking EJ their part is defective bottom line. Please inform me of the proof you need 

It is beyond a shadow of a doubt their fault it fell out. Proper installation procedures were used, included supplied AN fitting, NPT fitting, Oem VW intake manifold gasket, proper bolt pattern diagram supplied by uhhhh YOU, and tq'd to 10nm like stated in bentley. Maybe this "Guy" in Washington wasnt so precise, maybe something as miniscule as tumbling around in a shipping hub caused it to loosen, who knows.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Huh? Kind of like this thread?


Yep, nothing more to say


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I dont need to prove anything to any of you honestly. If you understand what vagcom reads, it looked to be a electrical problem, which I had the car reflashed a few weeks ago, and just so happens the car went into limp mode... Jesus facking christ do I have to install tiny camera into the head, will that have given the proof you need? Im not attacking EJ their part is defective bottom line. Please inform me of the proof you need
> 
> It is beyond a shadow of a doubt their fault it fell out. Proper installation procedures were used, included supplied AN fitting, NPT fitting, Oem VW intake manifold gasket, proper bolt pattern diagram supplied by uhhhh YOU, and tq'd to 10nm like stated in bentley. Maybe this "Guy" in Washington wasnt so precise, maybe something as miniscule as tumbling around in a shipping hub caused it to loosen, who knows.


again, all i'm saying is contact em... if it was their fault, and the thing fell down just because, then hell, i too will remove mine and advise others to do so as well.

well.. just get the thing sorted and cleared so that we all may know what to do, and how to proceed.

i apologize if i came on too strongly.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I will shoot over an email in the morning, and work something out with them about a fix or solution for you guys. Two extremely credible witness's in finding the cause of the limp mode. We cleared the codes prob. 5 times and all faults came back upon startup, it wasnt a coincidence that once the baffle was pulled out, codes cleared again it fired right up and was out of limp mode


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

could it be that UPS/FEDEX/USPS dropped the shipment on the ground causing a slight damage? And furthering the damage during extreme heat and driving conditions?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> could it be that UPS/FEDEX/USPS dropped the shipment on the ground causing a slight damage? And furthering the damage during extreme heat and driving conditions?


hopefully.. lol...

again, +120 covers, 1 with damage?

luckily it will be an isolated incident...

maybe the guy slipped... or sneezed while pressing the thing in... who knows.

and we all know what the damage was... the question is: why did it happen?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> could it be that UPS/FEDEX/USPS dropped the shipment on the ground causing a slight damage? And furthering the damage during extreme heat and driving conditions?


Neither of those mean anything. It came wrapped extremely well. I still have the box it came in I think. Even driving the car hard with their claimes of heat transfer, that shouldnt matter either. Simply it fell out some point on my drive to work that day which was mostly 25 mph or less due to rush hour, and car was in limp mode upon start up to go home. I havent raced or driven the car hard in almost 3 months, its become a show car now, Im test driving the new GLI tomorrow, I may trade for one as they are out for sale now.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Its Eurojet Development... not chinajet... here is your proof.

here are some pics of harry, he is the machinist who "made" the valve covers. He is located on spokane, washington.














































[email protected] once explained the whole concept and design of the covers, and its way more complicated than just to make em look pretty. People have done god jobs on custom covers, but they are inferior to this kind of product simply because of the engineered design.

to put it and state it simple: this cover was designed to get all of the blowby OUT. i have done oil analysis that confirm this.
After i installed my cover, i saw almost no water or dirt on my oil analysis, and engine wear is minimal (next to nothing) [pic at the end to prove it]

And dude, call em tomorrow and i'm sure that they'll be more than happy to explain the whole thing to you.

here is the oil analysis and the blowby recovered.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

some of the design benefits:

do you ever take off your oil cam and their is a milky film on it? that is caused by condensation that sits on the inside of the plastic valve cover because the plastic valve cover stays way cooler than the rest of the engine, the metal valve cover will heat up to the same temp as the rest of the engine and help burn away most if not all of that junk, 2.0 FSI's have it real bad and so did the old 2.0 N/A motors when they changed to plastic valve covers..junk that doesn't need to be inside the motor deserves to be delt with. the benefits are for the sake of showing this isn't purely cosmetic


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Im test driving the new GLI tomorrow, I may trade for one as they are out for sale now.


saw one at the dealer; looks tight. 
WOuld you go for 6 speed or DSG?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> saw one at the dealer; looks tight.
> WOuld you go for 6 speed or DSG?


DSG its the only model that comes with the seats I want, so I was told, Ill find out today tho


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> DSG its the only model that comes with the seats I want, so I was told, Ill find out today tho


oh cool. 
I love the new look only on the GLI!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> oh cool.
> I love the new look only on the GLI!


I couldnt get into the car. It was gone and they had one in the showroom and none others. They are gonna call me on thursday. They'll give me a 12k trade in as the car sits, I guess someone saw my car in the lot and asked about it. They also told me the Golf R will arive at dealers mid October, which goes against everything Ive heard and knowopcorn: The sales guy said the Golf R and Beetle are being launched at the same time


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I couldnt get into the car. It was gone and they had one in the showroom and none others. They are gonna call me on thursday. They'll give me a 12k trade in as the car sits, I guess someone saw my car in the lot and asked about it. They also told me the Golf R will arive at dealers mid October, which goes against everything Ive heard and knowopcorn: The sales guy said the Golf R and Beetle are being launched at the same time


What!!! a dealer, here in Riverside in SoCal, had 3 of them; 1 was sold. One that I saw outside on the lot was black on black. 
I didn't know that the GOLF R will be here in October. Will it have 4 doors?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> What!!! a dealer, here in Riverside in SoCal, had 3 of them; 1 was sold. One that I saw outside on the lot was black on black.
> *I didn't know that the GOLF R will be here in October*. Will it have 4 doors?


Thats the thing... It wont... March or April at the earliest. I think there was some misinfo on the car I was gonna test drive, I think it was a preorder and therefore I cant just drive someones car. Also the one in the showroom is spoken for by an employee I guess. I just want the seats.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

or you can get Audi TTS for 52k ... 0-60 in 4.9 seconds and auto!!! not bad


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> or you can get Audi TTS for 52k ... 0-60 in 4.9 seconds and auto!!! not bad


Nah I dont like TT's, its Audi's version of the Beetle to me


----------

